

Scientists Extract RSA Key From GnuPG Using Sound of CPU - bigfaceworm
http://www.tau.ac.il/~tromer/papers/acoustic-20131218.pdf

======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)
(tau.ac.il) (92 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255)
(slashdot.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445)
(slideshare.net)

